# Pilgrim's Progress: Battle with Apollyon



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 2, 2008)

Note: This could be in the "Praise Forum" but I think it fits here as well. If a moderator wants to move it, then I bow to what you think is best.

I've been going through some difficulties lately, and I've also been reading Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress again. Bunyan sure had a great handle on things. I had a battle with Satan like Bunyan describes during the last few weeks.



> But now, in this valley of Humiliation, poor Christian was hard put to it; for he had gone but a little way before he espied a foul fiend coming over the field to meet him: his name is Apollyon. Then did Christian begin to be afraid, and to cast in his mind whether to go back, or to stand his ground. But he considered again, that he had no armor for his back, and therefore thought that to turn the back to him might give him greater advantage with ease to pierce him with his darts; therefore he resolved to venture and stand his ground: for, thought he, had I no more in mine eye than the saving of my life, it would be the best way to stand.
> 
> So he went on, and Apollyon met him. Now the monster was hideous to behold: he was clothed with scales like a fish, and they are his pride; he had wings like a dragon, and feet like a bear, and out of his belly came fire and smoke; and his mouth was as the mouth of a lion. When he was come up to Christian, he beheld him with a disdainful countenance, and thus began to question him.
> 
> ...



It should be a comfort to our souls to know that when we face difficulties with Apollyon, we are not blazing new trails. Let us remember to give thanks when our battles are over. He still delivers from the mouths of lions! Praise God for His providence in the midst of difficult trials!!!!


----------



## Grymir (Sep 2, 2008)

I love that part of the book. Brings tears to my eyes. sniff. 

"Apollyon, beware what you do, for Sterling Harmon stand's in the King’s highway, the way of holiness; therefore take heed to yourself."

P.s. Being a Deacon brings greater challenges unto thou. I know this and it means you are on the right track. Because if thou wert astray, you would be left alone. Praying for you too!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 2, 2008)

Praise God for your deliverance!


----------

